# Remotes?



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I currently have a Logitech Harmony 550 for the living room. I'd like to get something nicer. 

I have almost all IR equipment, but I'd love to include my RF ceiling fan. At least I think it's RF. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Look for one of the Harmony remotes with RF support. I believe the 900 has it. :T


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in the same boat (no RF ceiling fan, but need zone 2 operation). I understand the Logitech remotes don't have macro capability - so having the remote dim lights or set a ceiling fan when you say "watch a movie" might not work. Is this correct?

What about AR or URC? The Philips units look nice, but appear to be way more expensive.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

watch out on the RF support; just because the remote is RF doesn't mean it can support a specific RF device

regarding macro's
for the logitech's they don't operate like a typical macro remote, rather they operate within the concept of 'activities' and 'devices'

in a typical macro remote you would program a bunch of key strokes with represent a 'macro' then at the end the remote is left in a particular state (like tv or receiver)

in logitech land you tell it all of your devices and what 'activities' you want to support. "Watch TV" would be an activity. You specific what state each of the devices should be in when "Watch TV" is happening; through that you would be able to specify the dimming of lights or setting of a ceiling fan. (But if you search for info on a 'macro' in the context of logitech you aren't going to find anything)

I'm a fan of the 'activities' mindset. It seems much more intuitive to visitors; I call it the babysitter test 
Since switching over to the logitech remotes the rooms have been passing with flying colors.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks.

I tried downloading the Logitech software to play with setups, but you can't get past step one without connecting a remote to your computer....no manual on line either, so makes it hard to see what the limitations will be.

I may have found the best solution for me though....wife really wants a touch screen type device (like the Harmony 1100) vs hard buttons (personally I like hard buttons, but this isn't for me - I'm happy with multiple remotes too). All the end user programmable devices I've found are limited by software designed to simplify setup. The professional systems don't have this problem, but they don't make the programing software available to consumers. What I really want is a professional type system that I can program myself.

What I found is called irule (http://www.iruleathome.com/). It uses any Apple touchscreen device with WiFi (iPhone, iPod touch, iPad), and a WiFi/IR or WiFi/RS232 gateway. The programing software is a Google app (in the cloud), and is very flexible. Basically you can create any custom screen you want, create long macros, have buttons that call other screens, macros that launch when a screen is called, etc. They have a free trial of the design software, and after playing with it I don't see any limitations.

Cost seems reasonable too. Purchasing the builder app, a gateway, and an iPod touch will cost about the same or less than a Harmony 1100 without any accessories like IR blasters or RF links. The iphone/ipod/ipad app is free - so you can make multiple remotes with your single builder app purchase. 

The main drawback I see to this system is you are limited to pure touchscreen devices. However, given the number of apple touchscreen devices floating around, chances are many people already have a compatible device that isn't being used (my wife still had her old iPhone that wasn't being used....only wifi is needed so no service plan required). My cost will simply be the gateway and the software - well under $200 for basic RF multiroom HT control. Of course adding modules to control lights/ceiling fans/shades/etc will bump the cost up.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

the requirement to look a touchscreen to know what you are pressing makes them a horrible solution for remote intensive applications (like dvr) we had a 1100 and it lasted about 2 weeks before it was replaced by an 880

find someplace to purchase a harmony from that has a generous return policy; once you play with it you'll like it


----------

